# Spinner bait



## willfishforfood (Jun 15, 2009)

I got my Tinboat.net spinner bait today and it is SWEET! Now I have to hit a bass lake and give it a try.
Thanks Jim
WFFF


----------



## Jim (Jun 16, 2009)

willfishforfood said:


> I got my Tinboat.net spinner bait today and it is SWEET! Now I have to hit a bass lake and give it a try.
> Thanks Jim
> WFFF



:beer:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 16, 2009)

Awesome!


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jun 16, 2009)

mine just came last nite i know how ya feel. im itchen to get on the river now

awsome job jim!


----------



## Zum (Jun 16, 2009)

I received mine today as well Jim.
Thanks again.
Is it okay if I use it...sure looks like a fish catcher.


----------



## thudpucker (Jun 16, 2009)

I gave all my spinner baits away. I never caught a think on any of them.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jun 26, 2009)

tinboats spinnerbait?? Why didn't I hear about that?!


----------



## bassboy1 (Jun 29, 2009)

I came home to mine yesterday. That thing is sweet. It has a rather long hook, in comparison to many storeboughts, which is a definite plus for me, as I don't believe in trailer hooks. Definitely will try it Friday when I am out.


----------

